# Tandem axle ATV trailer



## WHutchings (Jan 6, 2009)

I have a 8x14 tandem axle trailer with trailer brakes on the back tires,the suspension is like a torsion arm/no leaf springs, the other day i noticed only the front axle tires are worn really bad and stredded but the back tires are ok. Any suggestions? Maybe bent axle?


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

The torsion axle on the front is bad. The front axle is taking all the weight and suspension of the trailer threw the tires. So the rear axle is basically floating with very little weight.


----------

